# Campy shifter/brake lever reach?



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a set of Campy Record 8 speed Ergo shift/brake levers. They are from about 1995. I haven't rode a new set of Campy brifters. When I am in the drops with these levers I feel like I really have to reach out to grab the brake levers. My hands are probably small to average. They feel great in the hoods, but I feel like they are made for big hands or longer fingers in the drops. I have tried different bars (anatomic and classic). Classic has helped a little, but not much.

Are the newer Campy brifters different? I know Shimano has made ergonomic changes to their brifters and I was wondering if Campy has done the same.

-Charlie


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Similar discussion over at "Campy Only." My experience is that anatomic bars just aren't "Ergo friendly", whether it's the old 8 speed design or the newer 9/10 (I have both.) In fact, the 9/10's are more problematic as the 8 speed levers curve back toward the bar more.

One of the best bars I've set up with Ergo's is the Bontrager Race Lite variable radius bend.


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got 2006 Veloce brifters on an ITM ergo bar, and they are a great fit for my short-fingered hands. I can brake or shift easily from hoods or drops. BUT!!! It took me about 5 tries to get it right. The sweet spot, where they are reachable from both is extremely narrow. I'd suggest setting your bike up on a trainer taking off the bar tape and adjusting in tiny icrements of bar angle and brifter placement. Adjust, ride a little, adjust, ride a little, adjust.

Don't do what I did - move them where you THINK they should go, then go for a long ride with a long curvy descent where you're braking a lot. By the bottom, my hands were cramping from being at such a bad angle and reaching out so far.

What I ended up with was the bars tipped up no more than a degree or two, and the flat part of the curve and the hoods forming a flat surface.

Of course, this is ITM bars, and other bars, or even different ITM bars may


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not much...*

I don't think the new levers are much different, if any in the reach to the brake lever. Part of the problem can be improper placement of the ergo lever. If it's moved up too high on the curve, the brake lever swings further away from the bar. Some bars are just no ergo compatible.

I modify all of my ergo lever to reduce the reach to the brake lever by about 1/2 inch. Basically, a small amount of 5-minute epoxy is placed on the ergo body, behind the quick release pin. This holds the lever partially closed when at rest.


----------

